# which Spiny eel should i get for my "african mixed tank



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

i currently keeping a 4X1.5X1.5 69gallon tank
stock list as below:
3 yellow labs
3 P.acei
3 mainganos
1 rusty
3 P.Nyerreri
1 S.Fryeri
1 N.bichardi
1 Syndontis catfish

i was looking for some more common eels

1) Fire eel Mastacembelus erythrotaenia
2) Tire tracked eel Mastacembelus armatus
3) one stripe eel Macrognathus aral

personally i like the tire track alot but it grows to 3FT! 

so i was thinking to get the one stripe eel Macrognathus aral :drooling:

which eel is best bet for me?

thanks


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Um from others *** heard no eels unless there african. But im going to get one in the next few weeks, and if he gets picked on ill return him. PS im getting a peacock eel


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

tire track and fire are all too big for your tank

my opinion? dont get an eel for a cichlid tank


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

good luck bro

peacock eels are nice and friendly to other fishes. :thumb: 
update us if you have good success.



AfricanLove said:


> Um from others I've heard no eels unless there african. But im going to get one in the next few weeks, and if he gets picked on ill return him. PS im getting a peacock eel


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks

i have read that the true tire track eel is Mastacembelus favus and not Mastacembelus armatus.
Mastacembelus favus grows to 70cm max

maybe i should reconsider either Mastacembelus favus or Mastacembelus aral.

thanks


----------

